# Web Development > ASP.NET two <FORM> tags are possible in aspx page IN ASP.Net?

## abhishekdgupta

Is this Possible to use more than one  tag in aspx page in asp.net?

----------


## abhishekdgupta

From my point of view its not possible...its gives error at runtime..

----------


## vikasvaidya

Yes Abhishek u can definitely do that it is possible.

go through this link

Managing multiple forms

----V V----
Vikas Vaidya

----------


## aravind.pk

i hope that is not possible if i understood your question rightly.

you mean to ask that the html source of the aspx page can contain two  tags. am i right?

if it is so, then it is possible to write, but by default the browser uses the first form tag elements or the form tag that contains "runat=server"

----------


## abhishekdgupta

> i hope that is not possible if i understood your question rightly.
> 
> you mean to ask that the html source of the aspx page can contain two  tags. am i right?
> 
> if it is so, then it is possible to write, but by default the browser uses the first form tag elements or the form tag that contains "runat=server"


Yes U r Right dear..

----------


## abhishekdgupta

Yes you are getting correct. Two Form tags are possible in aspx page but from that only one have Runat=server. iF both has this then it gives error  :Smile: 

Thanks,
Abhishek Gupta



> i hope that is not possible if i understood your question rightly.
> 
> you mean to ask that the html source of the aspx page can contain two  tags. am i right?
> 
> if it is so, then it is possible to write, but by default the browser uses the first form tag elements or the form tag that contains "runat=server"

----------


## peeyush_jain

Aspx page can contain two form

----------

